# Solved: IPv4 Connectivity Local IPv6 Connectivity Limited



## SouthW (May 5, 2009)

A computer running Vista Home Premium (Service Pack 1) says IPv4 Connectivity: Local and IPv6 Connectivity: Limited whether I use a wireless connection or a Ethernet cable. It appears to be connected and has Excellent signal strength when I use wireless, but I cant ping anything. In Device Manager Microsoft 6to4 Adapter had a Code 10 - This device cannot start error. I disabled it thinking that it might be the problem. It didn't solve anything but I left it disabled. The other drivers seem happy. I also read that the Internet Protocol Version 6 isn't used so I unchecked it in the connection properties.

ipconfig when connected wirelessly (I can take another of the ENET connection if that would help) :

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jennifer>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jennifer-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ip3networks.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ip3networks.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D2-4C-77-16
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.71.0.147(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.240.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 04, 2009 10:33:00 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 04, 2009 11:20:31 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.71.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.71.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.61.32.1
1.1.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ip3networks.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-F0-2D-49
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What is the problem? Chances are very small that your ISP supports IPv6, so no connectivity should be expected.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! 

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## SouthW (May 5, 2009)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jennifer>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jennifer-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ip3networks.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ip3networks.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D2-4C-77-16
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.71.0.147(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.240.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 05, 2009 5:29:08 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 05, 2009 5:49:07 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.71.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.71.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.61.32.1
1.1.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ip3networks.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-F0-2D-49
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Jennifer>ping 10.71.0.147

Pinging 10.71.0.147 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 10.71.0.147: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.71.0.147: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.71.0.147: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.71.0.147: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 10.71.0.147:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Jennifer>ping 10.71.0.1

Pinging 10.71.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 10.71.0.1: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.71.0.1: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.71.0.1: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.71.0.1: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 10.71.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 21ms, Maximum = 22ms, Average = 21ms

C:\Users\Jennifer>ping 10.61.32.1

Pinging 10.61.32.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 10.61.32.1: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.61.32.1: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.61.32.1: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.61.32.1: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 10.61.32.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 21ms, Maximum = 22ms, Average = 21ms

C:\Users\Jennifer>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Jennifer>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [69.147.114.224] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 69.147.114.224:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Are you using a non-Windows firewall (security suite)? If so, please tell us which it is; uninstall it and see if it makes a difference.

Does any computer get internet access through that router?


----------



## SouthW (May 5, 2009)

I have Zone Alarm installed on both my computers. I disabled the one on my laptop when it stopped having an internet connection. Apparently shutting it down wasn't enough because I uninstalled and now it works. Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  If you like ZoneAlarm you can now reinstall it and it will give you good service until the next little glitch. And now you know the routine to follow.


----------

